# Lou & Apollo = Velcro poodles!



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Lou & Apollo = Velcro poodles!

Anywhere I go, they follow me! If I'm cooking they lay on the kitchen floor and take a nap







If I'm working they lay around my chair or even under the table on my feet 















If I'm watching TV, they are around my neck and on my lap or on my feet




































If I go upstairs to take a nap...









And even when ........ I'm in the restroom they come in if I let them !! Bwahahahaha!!! 








But I truly enjoy their company and it makes me feel loved to know they always want to be near me.  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Joelly (May 8, 2012)

Love them!!!!! You have your own paparazzis.

Sounds like they have the same tendency as Charlie and Edison. As they are right now on me (Edison) and on my left (Charlie), both napping while I'm watching my tv shows. They only wake up if there is a bark on tv and/or next door neighbor coming home.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Joelly said:


> Love them!!!!! You have your own paparazzis.
> 
> Sounds like they have the same tendency as Charlie and Edison. As they are right now on me (Edison) and on my left (Charlie), both napping while I'm watching my tv shows. They only wake up if there is a bark on tv and/or next door neighbor coming home.


Thanks! Hehehehe!! Paparazzi 

Take a picture! Both your babies napping near you 




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Joelly (May 8, 2012)

If I get up, the naps over. LOL. They keep me prisoner, these two pretty slick. LOL. I need to remember to keep my phone with me before I sit on the couch.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Joelly said:


> If I get up, the naps over. LOL. They keep me prisoner, these two pretty slick. LOL. I need to remember to keep my phone with me before I sit on the couch.


Hahahaha!! I totally get it  soooo many times I'm stuck in this uncomfortable position but don't wanna move to not wake up a sleeping poodle! 

















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Joelly (May 8, 2012)

Wow!!!! She is soooo cute!!!! You must be very strong to handle two standards at once.

Edison does that a lot, sleeping on my left or right hand, but he loves sleeping on me. Charlie usually just satisfy if any part of his paws touches me.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Joelly said:


> Wow!!!! She is soooo cute!!!! You must be very strong to handle two standards at once.
> 
> Edison does that a lot, sleeping on my left or right hand, but he loves sleeping on me. Charlie usually just satisfy if any part of his paws touches me.


Aw thank u! I don't need to be strong hehehehe they are very delicate on how they lay on me, but... They ARE heavy  about 60lbs 
I'm used to it. I can even carry them if I have to! I have carried Lou upstairs for instance, I guess I AM strong! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kayfabulous6 (Nov 19, 2013)

Apollo and Lou are ADORABLE! They sure must love their mommy! 

Ruby is still little but I'm starting to see this type of behavior with her too! When she is crated at night in my bedroom, she will stay awake and wait up for me while I brush my teeth in the other room, and the minute I hop into bed she lays that little head down and is out like a light! Currently she is on my lap, my foot is falling asleep.. Do I dare shift and wake her!? Hehe 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

I can't wait to have that problem again. Your so lucky to have such devoted Spoos


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

Apollo and Lou are the greatest!! I feel like just hugging them. They seem like 2 cuddle bugs. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Petitpie'sDH (Mar 22, 2013)

Always love to see the cute pictures of Lou and Apollo! Toddy is my "velcro" poodle. Follows me everywhere from room to room...always by my side, or in my lap, LOL. Gabriella is satisfied if she knows where I am, and likes to snuggle even more than Toddy, but doesn't "stick" to me like Toddy does. Here are some pictures of Toddy, fitting herself into Oreo's bed next to me in the kitchen, on the towel outside the tub in the bathroom (I brought the phone with me in the shower just to get a picture of this, LOL), and next to me, and on my lap in the bed. It does make me feel good that she always wants to be next to me.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

kayfabulous6 said:


> Apollo and Lou are ADORABLE! They sure must love their mommy!
> 
> Ruby is still little but I'm starting to see this type of behavior with her too! When she is crated at night in my bedroom, she will stay awake and wait up for me while I brush my teeth in the other room, and the minute I hop into bed she lays that little head down and is out like a light! Currently she is on my lap, my foot is falling asleep.. Do I dare shift and wake her!? Hehe
> 
> ...


Aw!!  how adorable! Your baby seems to be a really sweet poodle! And the part where u said "Currently she is on my lap, my foot is falling asleep.. Do I dare shift and wake her!?" made me giggle!!!  it's very funny the things we do for these furry ones hehe. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Petitpie'sDH said:


> Always love to see the cute pictures of Lou and Apollo! Toddy is my "velcro" poodle. Follows me everywhere from room to room...always by my side, or in my lap, LOL. Gabriella is satisfied if she knows where I am, and likes to snuggle even more than Toddy, but doesn't "stick" to me like Toddy does. Here are some pictures of Toddy, fitting herself into Oreo's bed next to me in the kitchen, on the towel outside the tub in the bathroom (I brought the phone with me in the shower just to get a picture of this, LOL), and next to me, and on my lap in the bed. It does make me feel good that she always wants to be next to me.


Aw I just love your pictures!!!  How sweet!! The one in the bathroom is funny and adorable! Thanks so much for sharing 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kayfabulous6 (Nov 19, 2013)

Lou said:


> Aw!!  how adorable! Your baby seems to be a really sweet poodle! And the part where u said "Currently she is on my lap, my foot is falling asleep.. Do I dare shift and wake her!?" made me giggle!!!  it's very funny the things we do for these furry ones hehe.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


By the time I finally got up I felt like I was just discovering how to walk for the first time.. Tingly jello legs!!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

kayfabulous6 said:


> By the time I finally got up I felt like I was just discovering how to walk for the first time.. Tingly jello legs!!


BWAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!! I just burst into laughs it made the poodles jump! 
Soooooooo funny!!! I laughed out loud! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

PoodleRick said:


> I can't wait to have that problem again. Your so lucky to have such devoted Spoos


You will soon  I've been following your thread and am very happy for you. Soon you will have your "furry ball of luv" on your lap 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## poodlecrazy51 (Dec 31, 2012)

Your Lou and Apollo always crack me up. Your signature is really cute. They really are magnificent and spectacular.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Joelly said:


> Love them!!!!! You have your own paparazzis.
> 
> Sounds like they have the same tendency as Charlie and Edison. As they are right now on me (Edison) and on my left (Charlie), both napping while I'm watching my tv shows. They only wake up if there is a bark on tv and/or next door neighbor coming home.


Yup, having a pack of poodles is like being a celebrity!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I think it's wonderful to know how much they love you! At least that's what I think when Molly doesn't let me out of her sight!


----------



## Greg (May 24, 2012)

Great pictures!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

My mom came to visit for Xmas and took these pictures , oh how much I love these 2!! <3 




















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lplummer52 (Oct 26, 2013)

Even wild and crazy Lena never leaves my side, EXCEPT when she's chasing the cat or some other prey-driven activity. But she's learning to "Stay" on the couch when I have to go to the kitchen or bathroom. "Stay...I'll be right back." And she STAYS!!! I always give her a treat when I get back, but I think this is amazing for a 4-month old puppy! Right? By the way, Lou and Apollo are THE BEST!!! And you're the best for keeping us all up to date with their antics.


----------



## Maggie B (Jul 8, 2013)

Mila is a velcro dog, more with me than DH. She loves following me around and lays with/on me wherever I go. I usually have at least Mila or one of the cats with me whenever I'm on the couch...sometimes all three at once! It's nice to always have a warm cuddle buddy around.


----------



## SnickersPomapoo (Nov 21, 2013)

Snickers is my Velcro poodle for sure. No matter where I am, he gets up and follows! I love it!


----------



## percysmom (Sep 28, 2013)

I love the Velcro spoo pic montage! My guy does the draping thing on me in bed at night. He has to sleep above my head on my pillow.


----------



## julietcr1 (Nov 10, 2012)

*Sushi is a velcro dog to*

My lab mix Aki does follow us in the house but not ALL the time like Sushi, maybe it is a poodle thing? Sushi is my first spoo and he is definitely more velcro than the 3 dogs I lived with before : a shepherd mix, a dalmatian and a lab-husky mix.


----------



## DreamAgility (Sep 2, 2013)

Hehe,thats ky Nava and Dreamer too! STALKERS!


----------

